# Why does the lying continue?



## Chinabound49 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ok, so the wife has said she does not love u, that she can never be husband and wife with you ever again, it is over, and u separate.

after 3 months or so separated u are pretty sure in your mind she is getting ****ed by someone else, so u ask her, and u say like it is your life now, i just am curious, and she gets mad and says no, and if i was it is none of your business, but then agrees to tell u if she dates anyone and also to tell u if she has sex. And the lies continue.

So my question is, if she really is totally done with you forever, why lie? tell the husband the truth and if she is with another guy and ****ing, best way for her to get rid of the husband i would say.

Comments?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Guilt could be one reason.

guilt that she knows she broke her vows for a new shiny ride.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

If you're separated and the marriage is over why are you worried about what she's doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

You are doing what is called "pain shopping"

Not very productive for you. If she tells you she is getting laid every two hours is that going to m are you feel better.????

She has told you she has NO INTEREST in being husband and wife. There is an old saying.

BELIEVE WHAT SHE SAYS.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> If you're separated and the marriage is over why are you worried about what she's doing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not all people are stones. Some bleed and twitch when they are poked, when they are jabbed.

You can divorce.......separate the flesh.....the mind and it's memory are untouchable. 

Memories are lessons learned.......and lessen only near the end.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

straightshooter said:


> You are doing what is called "pain shopping"
> 
> Not very productive for you. If she tells you she is getting laid every two hours is that going to m are you feel better.????
> 
> ...


THIS is good!

The pain and pleasure centers are basically using the same nerve pathway. There is overlap; degree of stimulation is the differentiater.

Addictive behavior....attributes of a self cutter, albeit a psychological one.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Chinabound49 said:


> Ok, so the wife has said she does not love u, that she can never be husband and wife with you ever again, it is over, and u separate.
> 
> after 3 months or so separated u are pretty sure in your mind she is getting ****ed by someone else, so u ask her, and u say like it is your life now, i just am curious, and she gets mad and says no, and if i was it is none of your business, but then agrees to tell u if she dates anyone and also to tell u if she has sex. And the lies continue.
> 
> ...


you aren't her tool now, and she doesn't want to interact or feel for you or have any responsibility for her past - that would just cramp her style. Every scammer is more interested in the next scam, and loves to pretend the others don't exist. ...preserves the "mystery"  that way.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Chinabound49 said:


> Comments?


Considering all that has happened why do you care?

Do you have a backbone?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She's telling you what you want to hear so you'll go away. And maybe she doesn't trust you to not become abusive if she tells the truth.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

They lie because even though they don't love you, they still enjoy the ego kibbles they get from knowing they're on your mind. They want you pining away for them. They want to believe that they are all that and a bag of chips, and your attention reinforces that idea.
They could care less that it hurts you to wonder about them and wish for them. It makes them feel good and that's all that counts.

What you should do is start seeing other women, and not let her ever know she passes your mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
Perhaps in her mind you are still plan B, or C, or Q... If nothing goes right and every road she takes is disappointment maybe she wants to still have a shot with old faithful. I would remove that possibility from her mind with extreme prejudice. Let her know that what she gave up is now completely out of reach as plan B, plan A or any other letter of the alphabet. You are now plan NO CHANCE. Find a woman that will be there for you "till death do us part" and your ex will fade into obscurity. Good fortune to you.


----------

